# Anyone who has heard brass quintet music



## gvimhoof (Aug 25, 2009)

Most people in the general population don't listen to a lot of chamber music. However, a lot of people have heard of the Canadian Brass. Fred Mills was one of the founding members of that group and as such was very influential in introducing a wider audience to the genre of brass quintet music. I had the pleasure of knowing Fred: a very nice, charming, funny wit who taught trumpet at the University of Georgia. Fred Mills died in an auto accident last night. It saddens me that I will no longer have the privilege of Fred's stories and humor in my world. I thought I would post this so anyone who has ever been entertained by this person would be aware of his passing.


----------

